

What's common about the hackers? - ajayjetti

Are they all nerds? Dont they have life beyond computers. Ofcourse generlisations are for the noobs, but there still will be lot of "commons".<p>1. One thing i noticed common among lot of hackers is that they all have profound views about things sorrounding them, but they never let it out.
======
jdp
They aren't so quick to label themselves

------
sachmanb
"profound views but never let it out" - sounds like an intp to me
(<http://www.intp.org/faq.html>). there's a chance there's a lot of intps
around these places. intps like to hack, i know i do. probably some intjs as
well - they get more stuff done. being business and such, there's probably
some entjs around here too - who wouldn't fit that description at all.
sprinkles of other types is my guess, but im guessing a lot of 'engineering'
and 'executive' types.

detailed profile: <http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html>

~~~
ajayjetti
very interesting {:}

------
TallGuyShort
Hackers don't accept the reality they're presented with. They learn how to
change it.

------
jibiki
> "commons"

I'm not sure if you were looking for help on this one, but "similarities" is
the word most Americans would use.

~~~
ajayjetti
Was just a way of expression my friend(s)

~~~
jibiki
Ah, sorry.

------
vaksel
They are almost universally dudes.

~~~
ajayjetti
they all fix

------
noodle
they like technology.

thats about it.

